# Graphic Designer Wanted



## huggywear (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking for a Graphic designer, Someone who is will to get creative and help design t-shirts and website.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Huggywear.. check out some of my work at www.art4tees.com and then email me at [email protected] and lets talk.. pretty good, easy to work with, reasonable priced.. to old to do anything other than keep working so I pretty reliable
dlac


----------

